

Mutamate: a darknet dating website for genetic freaks - CorsairSanglot
http://megazinemagazine.com/muteamate/

======
phaet0n
Thanks for linking that really interesting short story.

A magical part of the internet has always been about creating communities that
transcend the limits of the place and culture in which you find yourself. You
no longer have to feel other-worldly or strange, you can finally below.

I presume in the past, that's what going to college meant. Being exposed to a
broadening of possibilities and experiences. The internet, however, opens
perpetual, life-long, self-discovery and self-actualization.

Here's hoping we all fight to keep it that way.

------
doug1001
So the link is to a short story in a literary group blog called
MegazineMagazine.com. The title of the story is "Mutamate." The story's
author, Miracle Jones, whom i had never heard of before reading the short
story linked to her, is an extraordinary writer. Another of his story stories
(also on this Site) begins with the line "So I used to have the same drug
dealer as one of the guys who invented Kickstarter."

